# I'm Fired Up! ( Lump Charcoal )



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The other day I needed some Lump Charcoal so I bought some from Sams. Just a few minutes ago I poured some into the Egg and started to noticed damn near all the lumps were very small. I poured the rest of the bag onto the table and then moved it around allowing the super fine dust lumps fall to the ground. I ended up with this crap. You be the judge.
I wish one could see into the bag to find out what one is buying before hand.
It's like a Pie in the Sky.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another great pix
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Last pix.
Whyme


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've heard similar stories with that same brand. If you have to buy local I would say get royal oak at Walmart or bug green egg or Kamado joe brand. If not go with Fogo.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd bring it back.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You got shit on and you should package that crap back up and return it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You got the bottom of the bag


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I got the same brand a couple weeks ago. And the same shit was in my bag.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Royal Oak from Walmart.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Royal Oak from Walmart.....



You can get the big bags of Royal Oak from Home Depot. Has a lot more bigger chunks. I use the BGE charcoal too.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have used Royal Oak before and even the Cowboy brand from Wal-Mart had been a lot better than this. Very disappointed.
Whyme


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Malis is very consistently large pieces, and fogo is consistently very large pieces.
Broilmaster was my favorite, but the plant burned down.
Some of my customers massage the bag to feel the pieces.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Hard to beat Fogo. 35# bag from Amazon $44.64 free shipping.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought two bags of Vision on sale at Sam's myself with same results as you. Went back to Frontier. I have found that smalls can be caused by the way bags are stacked/handled sometimes. So I feel around on the bag before picking one out now.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I stock fogo for $42


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Get a Lump chunk form & Glue it back together :thumbup:

You cannot feel it B 4 u buy it, to check for lump control and size?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> You cannot feel it B 4 u buy it, to check for lump control and size?


I do now.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Hot Reels said:


> I stock fogo for $42


And that would where?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Never heard of FOGO. Is it good?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Never seen any better especially for the price per pound. Of course you could get a bad bag of any brand I guess. Main thing you need to know it truly is large chunks. My son uses it in his small egg and I use it in my XL.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Jspooney I'm with you.
FoGo?....
Whyme


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cowboy has about 2-3 lbs of rocks in it. Royal Oak is the way to go.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok guys you asked for my .02. Hot Reels said he carried it....no responce from him on where his business is but I feel as soon as he has time he will respond. I have used about every kind available in this part of the country. If you want BIG this is what you are looking for if not buy something else. I was under the assumption the OP wanted something other than a half bag of dust. If so Fago.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

He's here....

Schyler Sheffield

Escambia Electric Motor
1101 West Main Street
Pensacola, Florida 32501

Our Phone Numbers are:

Phone - 850-432-1577
Toll Free - 800-433-1578
Fax - 850-438-9544


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks. I knew y'all would respond when you had a minute. Although you get your hand slapped for advertising............. In the wrong thread. Ba-ha.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll have to check it out from hotreels. Once this bag runs out, in two more burns. I'm doing one tonight. Hamburgers on the egg. Thats bad. I get three burns out of that bag.
Whyme


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I've mentioned the Cowboy brand on here before which for me has been pretty good. Yes I've seen a small rock or 2 but that's it except an occasional bag that's been obviously mishandled and I don't buy. You know when you pick it up. Out of all the brands I've never seen a mess like that! Sure there will be some breakage but dang! From my experience in the Milton area the usual Cowboy brand pieces are huge and not like the below pic of a small piece I randomly pulled from this used up bag. What you got was a mishandled bag of dust. Return it always with the receipt! Charcoal not chardust!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Smallest pieces


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hadn't seen this and bought a bag (vision from SAMs) yesterday and used it last night. What I got was the best I've seen except for one piece that was as big as my head! It is mesquite wood but I didn't taste it


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post Downtime. I kinda forgot about this thread.
I have 2+ pallets of fogo at the store right now!!!


----------

